# Black Moor / Zebra Danio Advice



## chriswhite (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello there,

New to aquariums and my first post on here, so 'Hello'

We (my partner and I) have recently purchased a 28l tank and currently have 2 Black Moors and 2 Zebra Danios.

Unfortunately, we've received pretty poor advice from pet shops locally (naming no names!) and from looking around the web we now understand that our tank is way too small for the fish we have.

We purchased all four fish from the same shop at the same time and the guy knew the size of our tank but nothing was said about tank size.

Today we've purchased a 120litre tank as our coldwater aquarium for the Black Moors and Zebra Danios.

The question is, can we add any extra fish to the larger tank?

We would like to get 4 more Zebra Danios and I don't know if we could maybe have one more Black Moor?

Thanks in advance, Chris.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

Incorrect and invalid advice is all too common in pet stores as you have unfortunately found out. It's better to seek out a good specialist aquatic store with experienced staff and a good manager.

In the ideal world, I wouldn't add anymore fish in order to give more space for the Black moors to grow, as they could easily top 15cm/6" in length if cared for properly. However, Zebra Danios should ideally be kept in groups and are really what you could call a 'sub-tropical' rather than a coldwater species which thrives in temperatures between 23-26°C/73-78°F.

You could add a heater, however increasing the water temperature decreases the amount of dissolved oxygen the water can hold. Goldfish are particularly demanding of oxygen due to their high metabolic rates, and therefore they could suffer unless extra surface agitation is provided to increase gas exchange at the water surface. 

To summarize, I wouldn't buy another goldfish, but you could theoretically add a few more danios. The perfect scenario would be to remove the danios and place them in a tank of their own and build up the shoal size.


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

what Chilly said

plus, you have to remember, that eventually, those danios will become a tasty snack for the goldfish. goldfishb are known for eating smaler, danio sized tank mates, and ideally they should not be kept together because of this.


----------



## chriswhite (Oct 20, 2010)

Is there anything else you would advise keeping with the Black Moors?

We've seen weather loaches(?) that we like.

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

Really, I wouldn't add anything else. Weather loaches (_Misgurnus __anguillicaudatus_) can grow to 25cm/10", so I'd skip these unless you can upgrade in the near future.


----------

